# hid.o fails to load after update world

## Decibels

The only thing I can think of that did it was update world.

Problem: Rebooted after several days and usb mouse failed to work. Further investigation showed that there was a problem loading hid.o.

Everything was working fine before!! This has nothing to do with: usb mouse not working after installing, help I can't get my usb mouse to work,......

Mouse was working fine on two different Gentoo systems I have installed, still worked on the 1.2 system. The 1.4rc1 system is the one that stopped.

If you modprobe hid you get this error:

```
modprobe: Can't locate module keybdev which is needed for hid.
```

Note: I don't have a usb keyboard either.

Now, if you insmod hid, mouse starts working right away. Haven't tried yet putting it in modules.autoload twice, doubt if that will fix it though.

Ran depmod -ae after and it did finally add the dep of input.o to hid.o in /lib/modules/*/modules.dep

```
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/usb/hid.o:   /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/input/input.o
```

Then rebooted and that didn't work either, still had to insmod hid.

I have since recompiled the kernel trying to fix it, thinking that something somehow got messed up that that would fix, that didn't fix it either. Not sure where it got this dependancy of keybdev, that wasn't there before.

It certainly isn't in modules.dep that I can see.

Anyone got any clues?

Thanks alot!

----------

## Decibels

Not a fix, but I have been able to get it to load at boot by putting

insmod hid

in /etc/conf.d/local.start  file.  

You can see it fail to load for modprobe during boot, but [ok] when local.start does it.

Weird.

----------

## mrchuckles

Post the output of

cat /lib/modules/2.4.19/modules.dep | grep hid.o

----------

## Decibels

Here it is: 

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/usb/hid.o:   /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/input/input.o

If anyone can help me then Dextar can.

Thanks

----------

## phong

It is possible you've booted a different kernel version, what does "uname -a" tell you?

----------

## Decibels

No, already thought of that even though I only have one kernel on here.

2.4.19  and that is the response. I checked this earlier. 

Were thinking too much alike here. For your own safety, I think you should get off my train track, because my train track hit a  dead end. hehe

 :Very Happy: 

Next try. I am always willing to try something, even if something I already did. Sometimes you see a things you missed.  I have surely made some DOH's before!

----------

## Decibels

FOUND IT!!

The problem is a BUG in modutils-2.4.22

I unmerged and put 2.4.19 back and removed 'insmod hid' from local.start and mouse works. Going to go back and try 2.4.20. I saw in the log that it removed 2.4.19 and put 2.4.22 in so will try 20 and repost the results to the bug report I wrote.

Later: modutils-2.4.20 test okay. 

Bug is in 2.4.22

----------

## Raccroc

The forums are great.  Just ran into this exact probelm today and wanted to say thanks.

While it is good to know the right fix, and exactly what caused the issue, I thought I also put in another hack/fix (discovered before thinking to search the forums)...

I added the module: 

Input Core Support -> Keyboard Support 

and ran a quick make modules modules_install

Now modprobe does succeed in loading "hid".  Only drawback is it loads the "kbdev"  module as well.  Still, I prefered this over the insmod hid in local.start.

----------

## Raccroc

The forums are great.  Just ran into this exact probelm today and wanted to say thanks.

While it is good to know the right fix, and exactly what caused the issue, I thought I also put in another hack/fix (discovered before thinking to search the forums)...

I added the module: 

Input Core Support -> Keyboard Support 

and ran a quick make modules modules_install

Now modprobe does succeed in loading "hid".  Only drawback is it loads the "kbdev"  module as well.  Still, I prefered this over the insmod hid in local.start.

----------

## Decibels

Your welcome!

Ya, I thought of doing that myself after already recompiling the kernel. I just used my original config hoping to put things back the way they were. 

If that was their intent (adding keybdev, which I doubt) they should have masked it or something.  

Haven't heard anything from the bug report yet, but they have the details and this thread. Probably just a mistake, but hopefully will know more when they look at it.

I have a question for you. You can add a module in kernel config and then just do a 'make modules modules_install' Without doing a make dep? If so didn't know that.

----------

## brooney

this is awesome...i had the exact same problem.  but unfortunately i did something very stupid  :Smile:   i unemerged binutils so that i could go back to a previous version but now i can't emerge anything. 

this means that i can't emerge a previous version of binutils.  does anybody have any ideas how i can fix this?  i'm thinking i may have to boot to my cd which i believe has a complete environment and then go from there.  not sure  yet how to do this but i'll have to hack my way around.

everything is fine right now as i haven't rebooted yet but once i do i will be hooped.  so i'll wait to see what comes of this post before i do.

thanks in advance

ben

----------

## Decibels

Sorry to hear this and still no work has been done on the bug yet. They must be busy. Still, yes, I think that the boot cd is your best hope!  I will post my thoughts on it, and maybe you can wait a bit and see if someone else more knowledgeable has a better idea.

My idea:

Use the boot CD to chroot to the Gentoo system on the harddrive. Make sure you have written down your partitions that you need to mount before rebooting to the CD though.

Then emerge binutils.  While there, maybe go ahead and fix the modutils problem also.

I have installed gentoo from Mandrake before using chroot, so I know it is possible and used the CD to rescue, but that has been awhile and would have to try it again to give you exact details. If you need exact details let me know and will do it.

----------

## vert

Hmm, I got the same problem. Anybody filed a bugreport yet?

----------

## Decibels

yes and now konsole don't work either. Lot of bugs lately.

----------

## vert

The console is dead on one of my systems too, I use Xterm now there.

----------

## Decibels

I put multi-gnome-terminal on. Looks like kde-base is the problem and can't emerge several of the ebuilds without errors. As long as I have a terminal. Guess I got lucky with minimal bugs before, now there all hitting me. hehe

I don't know if this is really related to the problem, but seems that if I update kde it wants to put the buggy modutils in. 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -up kde --deep
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Back to the modutils bug. If anyone wants to add your two-cents to the bug it might help get this worked on or at least noticed.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11931[/quote]

----------

